# new guy



## wannabemachinist (Jul 7, 2016)

just saying hello. retired from manufacturing industry and looking to see what others are up to. Have small lathe and mill drill and wire feed welder and I am always tinkering


----------



## PeterT (Jul 7, 2016)

Welcome. We like pictures!


----------



## Alexander (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello and welcome. I love your screen name!  Hope to see some of your projects soon.


----------



## Janger (Jul 10, 2016)

Yep.


----------

